# Rena XP1 issues



## secretaccount (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Long time lurker here; was into this hobby a few years back, but I've stopped and decided to start a few days ago.



I just bought an aquarium setup which included a used Rena XP1 canister filter.

Right from the start I realized there was a circle ring that was hollow. I need to get a rubber seal (o-ring) for it.

The second part was that the impeller part looked like it was missing something... The end parts of the shaft weren't there. It was just the impeller and shaft, but not the black knob part.


I tested it out anyways, and for the most part, it's worked. Priming works, but it doesn't fill up all the way; there's a 2" gap in the canister. I got this to fill up by slightly taking out one clamp and shutting it back down before too much water came out. The next day I noticed the water level in the canister dropped back down 2" again. I used the same method again and it's still full so far (maybe it's a fluke).


So for the most part, it works, but would changing the impeller and the gaskets/o-ring fix this these issues? Is this the cause for the canister not filling up/priming perfectly? I'm considering taking a loss and just buy an AC300, instead of replacing these parts.


Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Replacing the parts may help, King Eds carries most of them I believe. In my experience there will always be a small gap of air in the top. I can never get rid of it in mine. I tilt it from one side to the other several times while it's running and it helps remove most of it. But usually always an air pocket in the top. Runs fine and quiet regardless of that however.


----------



## secretaccount (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input!

The cost of the replacement impeller costs $32.95 and the gasket kit costs $10.95 at J&L Aquatics. Although I _think_ I can buy the gasket parts at Home Depot for a lot cheaper.

Buying an AC70/300 new is $47.95 there, too. I'm just worried even after replacing the parts, these issues still wouldn't be fixed. Right now I'm still running it just to test it and it's working good for the most part. It's not as quiet as I thought it would be, but I do have a few kinks in there.

Also, would the small gap cause the motor to overheat? I assumed the water at the top would lubricate/cool it.

Sorry about asking more! I really appreciate it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you are talking about the little O-ring around assembly that snap onto the top. The Any O-ring about the same thickness will work. 
You can also take it to a automotive parts store. They now have a rack of O-rings of various sizes now. Match it to the other one that is left. May be $0.50.
If the one missing is on the intake side, it may suck air into the the canister.
The little nub is tricky to get without buying the whole shaft if they even sell just the shaft.

Ask if someone here has an old one kicking around. Otherwise, you have to rig something up from a small piece of rubber. May be the eraser from a mechanical pencil?

Since it is an XP1 that my worth only $40-$50. I would just buy a used one. Someone is selling an XP3 for like $60. Grab that one and keep the XP1 for spare parts.


----------



## secretaccount (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help gklaw. I think I'll be using another filter and ditching this one. The cost to fix it doesn't seem worth it at all.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Don't ditch it  Post it FF and someone will grab that faster than you could blink =)


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Id even take the filter if you dont want it


----------



## secretaccount (May 30, 2010)

Hahaha I'll see how it goes. I've got an offer from a friend (surprised I even got one) who's still on the fence about it.

It's still running right now and it seems to be fine. A few parts are missing like the valve control and an O-ring around the impeller cap, but it seems to be working fine. The canister is still full and the water hasn't dropped down an inch or two.


----------

